# MysticalJet Home Theater construction



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I will start this thread with the latest pics. First, all the construction is DIY and the equipment list is below.

Receiver: Onkyo TX -SR605
SD DVD player: Sony 5 Disc (need to check model #)
Game System: XBOX 360 and Modified XBOX 1 and PS2
Blue Ray DVD: Soon to be Sony PS3
Speakers : All JBL Venue series
2 X Stadium 3-WAY 8" Dual Speaker
1 X Voice 2-WAY 5" Dual CC Speaker
2 X Balcony 2-WAY 4" on wall speaker
1 X SUB 12 12" 500w Powered Subwoofer
Projector: Mitsubishi HC 4900 1080P

Screen: DIY Blackout Cloth 86" wide
Not 100% complete, but close. Thought I would put these in the beginning. Some panorama shots.





























I will post progress pics in subsequent posts. Enjoy


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, simple rich and beautiful. I like the colors and the simplicity.
Nicely done.

-john


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks,

The build, so far, has taken a little over 6 months of time. Each month I gave myself a goal and budget not to go over. I was working with a room already finished, but I rearranged some walls, removed some carpet, and built a false screen wall. I reused everything I could from any tear down including wood studs, drywall, insulation, ceiling tiles, etc. Below is what the room looked like initially.

Design Plan


















Pictures prior to build:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice job !!! :T

I also have some Stadium on my HT ... I didn't see them in the picture (I'm sure they behind the false wall, Right??? )... I do see the Balconies, you still have the silver grill on them :bigsmile:

If you want to change the color (to blend better with your room) ... I used Dye to change the color of the grill (see picture below) ... there is also a forum for just JBL owners here (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13499431)


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Nice job !!! :T
> 
> I also have some Stadium on my HT ... I didn't see them in the picture (I'm sure they behind the false wall, Right??? )... I do see the Balconies, you still have the silver grill on them :bigsmile:
> 
> If you want to change the color (to blend better with your room) ... I used Dye to change the color of the grill (see picture below) ... there is also a forum for just JBL owners here (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13499431)


You are correct - LCR and Sub behind the false wall. I debated the silver grills and I may dye them eventually. I absolutely love my JBL's - they may not be audiophile grade but to me they sound fantastic! Thanks for the link.:T


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Some pics to give an idea of the needed construction.


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

These are the actual construction photos as mentioned above.













































more to come ...


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

A DIY Screen that I built with blackout cloth hung on the screen wall.









AT fabric mounted on the wall around the screen. I built four frames and stretched Dazian Celtic Black around and mounted on the false wall frame.









Another Angle









will post more soon ...


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

The next steps were painting the walls, removing all the ceiling tiles, running new electrical, installing new outlets, sconces, and recessed lights above the screen.

Wall color paint is a deep plum.




































Ceiling tiles out - to run electrical and to paint them









Sconces added to the walls.


















Recessed lights added above the screen.


















Next up is the riser ... pics to come soon


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Riser construction consisted of 2X10 outer frame and 2X6 interior joists - 16" on center.


















The riser was wired with 4 outlets: 2 on the side, one above the step, and one in the front. Insulation was placed under and in between the joists.










3/4" plywood was screwed down on top. Carpet tacks were installed on the edges of the top an the bottom of the sides. Carpet padding was stapled to the top and the sides.


















Berber carpet remnant was purchased from Lowes, carpet stretcher rented from a local hardware store, and the carpet was installed - using crown staples under the lip.




































Next up is the ceiling tiles and acoustical treatment of the walls ....


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

The next set of photos are the ceiling tiles, acoustical treatment/fabric on the walls, and projector column.

Painted ceiling tiles black - I eventually painted the metal suspension frames black also.


















Fabric is a black faux suede with a bit of design in it. I got this from a local fabric warehouse.









I placed rigid fibergalss on the wall, the used furring stripps above and below the fiberglass to stretch the fabric around. I went up ~ 36 inches on all walls.









The column for the projector in the back













































Another small column on the side wall.









Next set of photos is the pergo flooring from the entry ...


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking at the back wall, on the left side of the riser to the entry, I cut out the carpet and replaced with laminate flooring.




























I also added a cabinet and sink (there already was water and drainage).



















These are the speakers that I bought.










These are the last set of photos I took until the finished photos in the first post.

I am currently building a candy counter/concession stand from scratch and will follow-up with photos in the near future.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Sitting near that sink has to have some weird reflections. 

There no way to put that sink in the room behind that wall?


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

There really is no problem with the reflections. Behind that wall is a bathroom, and there was a water line and waste line the were unused, so I added the sink. The pictures do not show it well, but your not that close to it when sitting.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That's quite the room transformation, nice job!:clap:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like your room, it gave me some ideas on how I want to paint my theater....great job!


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the support and positive feedback everyone.

I have completed my concession stand build. I built this from scratch using plywood and particle board. The colors used are to match the decor of the room (Black and gold). All I need is the popcorn Machine, Fridge, and Candy. The popcorn machine is on its way! Here are pics below.


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

*Concession Stand Final Product*

Photos of the final product of the concession stand below - complete with popcorn machine, candy, and fridge. We love it.


----------

